

Vibration API - davidwalshblog
http://davidwalsh.name/vibration-api

======
tobylane
I'm fearing this could be the new <marquee> or <blink>, or because iPods (and
iPads?) don't have vibrate it won't be used.

------
untog
I can see this being used for games, but that's about it. Until we have web
pages running as background tasks, it's not going to be used for a lot.

~~~
codewright
>Until we have web pages running as background tasks

That would make the Grooveshark HTML5 app 99% more useful than it currently is
(not at all).

------
marquis
While a nice feature for games, in particular, can this be disabled in
Firefox? It seems it would affect battery life.

~~~
NameNickHN
The browser should offer some kind of permission system (like with the GPS
sensor) that would ask the user if a website has permissions to access the
vibrate API.

~~~
sjtgraham
That's kind of ridiculous "example.com wants permission to make your phone
vibrate".

~~~
RKearney
What's kind of ridiculous is every advertisement under the sun begins
vibrating the device.

------
escaped_reddit
Misleading title is misleading.

~~~
untog
It's called "Vibration API" and it's an article about a Vibration API.

